# Topsails Piers from the Past?



## Drumbeater

OK.. I didn't ever go to topsail as a child or even have an inkling to go, But this summer i went down for my first time, and boy was i taken back.

Topsail is an awesome beach, and i found out it used to have alot of piers on it.. Like six or something, quite a few.. any how my interest was sparked in these old piers after seeing a satelite immage of the beach.. i noticed in two areas between surf city pier and seaview there were sets of pilings going out in the water.. one set was more obvious than the other it being around Carver rd. and the other near dolphin st. 

Any ways wich piers were these? do they still get fished from the surf? and how accessable are they? just curious..

Drumbeater


----------



## clean one

I think that they were Barnacle Bills,Scotch Bonnett,or Ocean City.I used to catch alot of fish on Ocean City.Before Seaview opened it was the furthest north.When I first started going to topsail,most all of the northern part of the island was undeveloped.There was a pier above Seaview called New River Inlet Pier,but that was over 30 years ago.Topsail will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Drumbeater

Why werent they rebuilt? i know some may have fallen to development but there is one that looks as tho the lot in front of it is still vacant and there are still pilings out in the ocean!


----------



## fishloser

clean one said:


> I think that they were Barnacle Bills,Scotch Bonnett,or Ocean City.I used to catch alot of fish on Ocean City.Before Seaview opened it was the furthest north.When I first started going to topsail,most all of the northern part of the island was undeveloped.There was a pier above Seaview called New River Inlet Pier,but that was over 30 years ago.Topsail will always have a special place in my heart.


Barnacle Bill, Scotch Bonnet and Dolphin Pier. I fished the first 2, Dolphin Pier was already gone in the early 90's.

Scotch Bonnet was one of my favorite piers. The owner was in his 70's and ready to retire when hurricane took it out. Guess he figured that was the Lord's way of telling him time to retire and not spend his retirement on rebuilding again. 

Topsail/Wilmington area is probably the most susceptible area for hurricanes on the East coast. Considering piers are not big money makers, and rebuilding is about $1200+ per foot, I guess you reach an age where it's not worth it anymore.


----------



## Drumbeater

I found some old google earth satelite immages and according to the 1993 photo there were still 6 piers so they must have fallen not to long ago.. its a shame though.. i love a good fishing pier.. and i would be at home on any but im gonna try surf fishing this october and i was just curious if they were still accessable.. im hoping they are and i dont have to lug all of my stuff down the beach lol.. i just really like fishing man made structure, i all ways have great luck on piers, jettys and wrecks, but im gonna try and read the water this year.. and find holes and try those as well.. i just cant belive there were five piers in 5 miles thats pretty cool kina like how atlantic used to be!


----------



## jb1edlover

That area is actually "Surf City" just north of Topsail. I spent one year fishing Barnacle Bills because my Aunt and Uncle "Leased the pier" for a year. So I got a nice discount! However, I grew up on Scotch Bonnet.... It was a family pier for sure. It had a large arcade and the teens and young adults would hang out there in the evenings. The pier was really nice as well. I started in the early 80's as a kid that loved fishing but was more than happy to go get my dad/grand dad a coffee so I could check out the ladies in bikinis! Then as I reached my later teen years I was more than happy to go get my dad/grand dad coffee so I could check out the ladies in bikinis! After I joined the army (1990) and Hurricanes Bertha and Fran came in a matter of 2 weeks and destroyed it.... So now I go to Kure Beach pier... I always think of those piers though and the memories. I spent every weekend of the summers down there fishing. Shucks I spend a lot of Spring and Fall there too, nothing beats skipping school and fishing!
JB


----------



## b2thewall

I grew up a few blocks from the Scotch Bonnet. As a kid I used to buy condoms from the machine in the restroom and make water balloons out of them. My friends house was one of the ones that washed away and the property was no longer allowed to be rebuilt on because of lack of solid ground for pilings or something like that. We visited the island in the spring and drove down the road. Those lots are still empty on the beachfront so I guess it worked out for the second row folks. I'm glad Topsail is still pretty low key. Love the more oldschool flavor of the mellow beaches. Oak Island still feels laid back in that way.


----------



## Fish Hunter

South end Jolly Roger still there

Middle of Topsail Beach Dolphin, burn early 90's if memory serves correctly

Surf City proper Surf City pier, still there

North end of Surf City Barnacle Bill Fran took it

Start of N Topsail Scotch Bonnet, was rebuilt just before Fran took it

Just north of there Ocean City pier, Fran took it

North Topsail Salty's Pier, Fran took most of it, was rebuilt as Seaview pier still there


----------



## Drumbeater

Thats great info guys thanks,

Fran was bad i remember going down to the coast after it happened and we were at OIB i think and there was damage there too.. 

So do any of you surf-fish these Piers Remains?


----------



## flounderocp

There was one more. It was north of Ocean City, across from campground. Paradise fishing pier. I fished there before I started school 40 years ago. Most of my fishing growing up was on Scotch Bonnet. I sterted king fishing there. When we got down my parents would drop me and my poles off. Iwould run a mile and a half down the beach once a day, to take a shower. My mom or my aunt would bring all my food to me. Then they would pick me up to go home, after a weekend or a week.


----------



## roadkillal

The double hit of Bertha and Fran in 1996 took out most of the piers it was at a time of rising land values and rising construction costs that also played a hand it in. After Bertha some of the piers were scrabling to rebuild for spot season and had just about finished when Fran did them in again. Fran was very damaging because the protective dunes were gone from Bertha. 19 piers had suffered damage by the 2 storms 5 would not be rebuilt. Paradise was lost in a fire in 1985. Dolphin pier closed in the early 80s and reports as late as 88 had them rebuilding and reopening if not for the public just for the Queen's Grant Condos but the couldn't get the sewer.

If you are interested in finding out more about North Carolina Piers look for the book Walking the Planks: An Incomplete History of North Carolibna Ocean Fishing Piers. It is due out early next year. The History Press is going to publish it.


----------



## Tommy

96-99 saw some brutal hurricane activity here. Bertha and Fran in 96 along with at least one strong tropical storm, Bonnie in 98 then Floyd in 99.

Fran was a nasty storm. 120 mph winds combined with the approach angle really devasted the east facing beaches in SE NC. Wrightsville was hit hard but Topsail seemed to bear the brunt of the storm being on the NE side of the direct hit.

We lost seveal piers to Fran. 

Tommy


----------



## roadkillal

HEre is a link to a pic of Fran as she approached:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=5JGHTM-OF4KcnweTipmFCw&sqi=2&ved=0CEMQ9QEwBA


----------



## fishloser

How many remember Percy on Scotch Bonnet? Was in his 70's, never wore a shirt and looked 50.


----------



## inlandsurfer

I know this thread is old but I just found it while searching and it brought back some relly good memories. I learned to surf at Paradise pier and was out there the day it burnt down. Some of the older than me surfers were paddling out and getting the fishermen who jumped off the pier. It caught fire so quick there was not much time.
I spent many a night fishing Scotch Bonnet and surfing through the day there. The arcade at SB was the teen hangout. I also remember New River pier on the North end. There was hardly any beach there the surf came almost up to the road at high tide but I remember a large hammer head shark that could be seen quite often in the waves around there. So many memories. Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## b2thewall

I used to hang out at that arcade. Our place was right between Scotch Bonnet and Barnacle Bill's.


----------



## don brinson

I worked at paradise pier in 77,78 and then worked at dolphen in 79,worked for a great guy, Don Banks at both places.Caught lots of big fish at both places.Wathed Don catch the state record tarpon from paradise in 78, think it was 176 lbs.I got my biggest king at paradise in19 77, 53 lb.


----------



## roadkillal

Nice King


----------



## LONGGONE

This brings back alot of memories I pretty much lived at Surfcity family campground in the summer. And have heard many a fishing story from my pop & grandpa from all the piers. It was amazing how many piers they were and there was the soundside pier on the S end at onetime. My dad talked about a truck my grandpa & his fishing buddy had when he was growing up that had airplane tires on it & would run the beach with it. If I can find them I've got some old pic from back in the day packed away i'll put them up if I can put my hands on them.


----------



## don brinson

*sound pier*

We used to catch some large speckled trout under the lights at night off of it, also hooked some big cobia at night there,didn't land a lot of them.


----------



## surfsalterpath

...i guess the book "walking the planks" has not been published yet?









roadkillal said:


> The double hit of Bertha and Fran in 1996 took out most of the piers it was at a time of rising land values and rising construction costs that also played a hand it in. After Bertha some of the piers were scrabling to rebuild for spot season and had just about finished when Fran did them in again. Fran was very damaging because the protective dunes were gone from Bertha. 19 piers had suffered damage by the 2 storms 5 would not be rebuilt. Paradise was lost in a fire in 1985. Dolphin pier closed in the early 80s and reports as late as 88 had them rebuilding and reopening if not for the public just for the Queen's Grant Condos but the couldn't get the sewer.
> 
> If you are interested in finding out more about North Carolina Piers look for the book Walking the Planks: An Incomplete History of North Carolibna Ocean Fishing Piers. It is due out early next year. The History Press is going to publish it.


----------



## Reelturner

don brinson said:


> I worked at paradise pier in 77,78 and then worked at dolphen in 79,worked for a great guy, Don Banks at both places.Caught lots of big fish at both places.Wathed Don catch the state record tarpon from paradise in 78, think it was 176 lbs.I got my biggest king at paradise in19 77, 53 lb.


Thank You for sharing that story!!.. A king weight that most kingers will never see...maybe including myself. Thanks again for the memories.

Reelturner


----------



## Drumbeater

Wow this got pulled from the depths... LOL


----------



## speckhunter80

There was also a pier north of where the Seaview is currently, about where Marina Way is.


----------



## gshivar

In the 60's the northernmost pier was Mcgee's or Mckey's. Anyone remember it? best - glenn


----------



## roadkillal

It was McKee's Pier


----------



## speckhunter80

Bingo, we have a winner. Yeah, that was the name of it.


----------



## don brinson

I remember Mckee's, I think it was a little south of where Seaview is now.I think Yogi's parents operated it for a while in the sixtys,Then they had the Pirate's cove restaurant in Surfcity.


----------



## [email protected]

inlandsurfer said:


> I know this thread is old but I just found it while searching and it brought back some relly good memories. I learned to surf at Paradise pier and was out there the day it burnt down. Some of the older than me surfers were paddling out and getting the fishermen who jumped off the pier. It caught fire so quick there was not much time.
> I spent many a night fishing Scotch Bonnet and surfing through the day there. The arcade at SB was the teen hangout. I also remember New River pier on the North end. There was hardly any beach there the surf came almost up to the road at high tide but I remember a large hammer head shark that could be seen quite often in the waves around there. So many memories. Thank you for reminding me.


I was there the night before.

I had taken a girl from Jacksonville to watch the surf from the top of the dunes in my car. When it was time to go, the car got stuck in the sand. We walked across the road to a campground where this nice old guy said he would pull me out, but it would have to wait til in the morning. She called her sister to come pick her up, and I called my Pa. Her Sister came straightaway, but my Pa wouldn't be there for a few hours, so I went over to the pier to kill the time. It was kind of cold, so I hung out in the pier house with the guy that had the place for years. We sat up all night looking at old photo albums and drinking coffee and smoking cigarettes. I remember him telling me to just drop the butts through the slats in the floor. Pa finally came to get me and we went home. The next morning after daylight, we went to get the car out of the sand and the pier was almost completely gone by then. Burnt. I can still remember the pilings aflame. The waves would occasionally wash the flames out, but it would light back up like one of those trick candles on a birthday cake.

When I was a kid, one of those piers was blacks only. I think it was Surf City.


----------



## clean one

the pier north of Seaview was New River Inlet Pier, used to fish there in the late 70s


----------



## clean one

the Black only pier was Ocean City Pier


----------



## Drumdum

don brinson said:


> I worked at paradise pier in 77,78 and then worked at dolphen in 79,worked for a great guy, Don Banks at both places.Caught lots of big fish at both places.Wathed Don catch the state record tarpon from paradise in 78, think it was 176 lbs.I got my biggest king at paradise in19 77, 53 lb.



Freind of mine swore Dolphin Pier was the best back in the day... He had many stories and pictures to back him up... He also spoke highly of the owner.. "Pier Legend" fished there and I'm sure he felt the same way..


----------



## don brinson

Drumdum said:


> Freind of mine swore Dolphin Pier was the best back in the day... He had many stories and pictures to back him up... He also spoke highly of the owner.. "Pier Legend" fished there and I'm sure he felt the same way..


Yep. I would have to agree, no sure if it was the location or bottom type or what, but that pier put fish on the decks.Lots of tarpon and big kings.I had my best morning in mi oct. there in 79 with 4 kings on the deck by 10:30. 1976 thru 79 were some amazing years for pin rigging on piers up and down the north carolina coast.Two old fisherman on dolphin pier at the time were Larry, and Robert. They were two of the best I ever saw.


----------



## Loner

don brinson said:


> Yep. I would have to agree, no sure if it was the location or bottom type or what, but that pier put fish on the decks.Lots of tarpon and big kings.I had my best morning in mi oct. there in 79 with 4 kings on the deck by 10:30. 1976 thru 79 were some amazing years for pin rigging on piers up and down the north carolina coast.Two old fisherman on dolphin pier at the time were Larry, and Robert. They were two of the best I ever saw.


..Don Banks fish was 159 lbs....was the state record for 1 yr and that Atlantic Beach fish beat it (164) that stood til "Jesse's" Bogue fish took over and now it belongs to Malcom Condrie of Seaview...(193.50)
I don't know U Don...but Larry Lee and Robert Howard were 2 of my tightest Dolphin buddys....Larry has been gone a few years now...but Robert is still in the area...I fished Dolphin from 1969 to 1977 ....I had a CAREER there ....saw fishing for kings that will NEVER HAPPEN again......511 fish in 1975......
There were fish to practice on an pattern, and as a result that was as SKILLED a group of pier fishermen as could have been.....
I could go into personal numbers..but without back-up I WOULD THINK I WAS LYING....it was a special place and there was some special fishing...............


----------



## Carolina Rebel

roadkillal said:


> It was McKee's Pier


When I worked in Jacksonville during college, I surf fished around this pier often. You could see the old pilings, I want to say you could only see them at low tide, and I always wondered just how old it was. Pretty neat.


----------



## don brinson

hey loner, yep you are right about the tarpon size. It was huge. The times I got to fish with Larry and Robert were some great chances to learn from some of the best.Sorry to hear about Larry.Spent a few nights with Larry and Robert fishing for a state record SPOT that Larry wanted pretty bad.We would fish some channels on the sound side north of the sound pier.A friend by the name of Big John joined us a few times.We had some good times.I was 23 in 1979 they were old,had to be at least forty..At least they seemed old at the time.But they took me in as a friend and taught me a lot.We didn't have PIERANDSURF back then.When we are young we all need some one like them to learn from.
We may have run into each other back then who knows.
Don


----------



## Drumdum

Sorry,Don,he used to post as Pier Legend,now as Loner,my mistake.. Glad he chimed in though.. His freind and mine,post as Rodwatcher,told many a story back and forth about the comparisons between Frisco Pier here in Hatteras and Dophin Peir down in Topsail.. Either one in those days was awesome...


----------



## don brinson

no problem, I learned a lot from Larry Lee and Robert Howard.They were the old men to me,I was 23 in 1979 ,hell they had to be close to forty.  some of the best times were fishing for a state record SPOT that Larry wanted real bad.We use some rigs that Larry made up that seemed pretty close to these river rigs I've been reading about.We fished some channels on the sound side that Robert knew well.We came close to the record but never got it.Back then we didn't have places like pierandsurf and you were really lucky to find people like Larry and Robert to let you become part of a great group of fisherman to learn from. Loner we may have met back then who knows, I fished with Don Banks,Big John Pierpoint,Larry and Robert alot back then.All good people.Even mated on Buddys pirate for a while.Long time ago.


----------



## don brinson

first post didn't show for about 25 minutes so wrote the other one.not sure why.


----------



## Loner

The biggest spots in NC use to show up around Thanksgiving down on that south end and U could sure pick some 1 1/4 lb fish along...there was 2 lb spots landed down that way but our guys didn't get one of em and the ones that did didn't weigh one in.....the old pier that use to be across from the Topsail Motel was a spot hot spot that time of year. Big John Purifoy IS still aound the area but is a offical hermit....i fished with him for years and years and now its been years and years since I have seen him....
Larry Lee landed just over 300 pier kings....he fished very hard for the last ones to get him to that number.....they closed Dolphin Pier and he ended up on Scotch Bonnet......Larry landed a 9 lb. 13 oz and 9 lb. 14 oz speckled trout on sucessive nites at the Sneads Ferry Bridge......52m 51....cardinal 6....
Yes we may have crossed D....Don Banks was a good fellow that moved to the Paradise Pier and did real well for a while...sold out and they BURNT IT DOWN!!!...........
There WERE FISH to catch back then .....kings, amberjack, cobia and more speckled trout THAN u can imagine now day.................GOOD MEMORIES............


----------



## Garboman

How about posting some pictures of these Topsail fish from the old days

Back when you fellas were young and handsome I seen one of old Rodwatcher hiding behind a shack out on the Tee with a pile of twenty pounders laid out on the deck...

Also anyone ever catch a King using a Pompano for bait?


----------



## Bullred

Don't forget the Sound Pier at the south end of Topsail on the sound side. Lots of good fish caught there. Nice thread. Brought back a lot of memories.


----------



## don brinson

sorry Garbo, if I knew then what I know now.Back then all I worried about was the next fish to pull on.They were lots of fish and I didn't think about pic's except the ones going up on the pier catch boards.Don't know what happen to them. By the way still handsome just olded. 
And Bullred ,yes lots of big trout caught under the lights on the sound pier.
And loner caught a few big trout under the old Sneads Ferry bridge with big John on a cardinal 6 also.


----------



## mppheel

HTML:




My mom worked at the campground across from paradise while i was a teen. Saw paradise fall into the ocean. Sad day cause thats where the Dixon high crowd would hang out at the beach. At night though it was scotch bonnett arcade to check out the tourists' daughters and drink underage. I remember sharing beer with an underage girl (i was underage too) and she got busted by abc officer at the first walkover behind scotch bonnet. I just happened to step back into the arcade before she got busted. My chances with her went down the drain. She was in big trouble. She survived and loks quite attractive on facebook at least. Back to the piers.. McKees was the far north one.. You could see its lights from my childhood home. Fished the most there, at the 3rd light just past the trash can. Jolly roger is my favorite now...its funny but it has a smell in the pierhouse like no other place. Each year we visit south topsail for a week and i just go into that pierhouse just to smell the smell , i close my eyes and i am 8 again. I absolutely love the south end of topsail beach. Truly my paradise.


----------



## Fish Hunter

Trout fishing in the early winter is still most excellent in the old Dolphin Pier area. Have caught some of my largest surf trout from that area.


----------



## speckhunter80

BS, ain't no trout anywhere within ten miles of Topsail in the surf.


----------



## Fish Hunter

Thanks 80, what was I was remembering is those trout at Ocean Isle. This memory thing is getting to me. It was definitely at Holden Beach. Not sure if I have caught much of anything around Topsail.


----------



## big brother

mppheel,
Same with the Dixon High crowd in the early 60's
charlie


----------



## speckhunter80

Fish Hunter said:


> Thanks 80, what was I was remembering is those trout at Ocean Isle. This memory thing is getting to me. It was definitely at Holden Beach. Not sure if I have caught much of anything around Topsail.


Yeah, that must be it.


----------



## Loner

...other than spots and pier kings, if it was one fish Topsail Beach and Topsail Piers were famous for and consistent with it was Speckled Trout.....some folks fished for nothing else year round and if U were serious U could score year round too...not this dink trout crap that comes along now either....average 3-9 lbs.........
The North side of any pier in November was just couldn't miss......There really wasn't the pressure either that there is now days either....folks taught themselves to fish and didn't have the beach loaded with "inter-net wanna be's"....some of the BEST trout fishermen I have ever seen...nite spooks and special lures and custom rods....
And the great thing was, there was quality fishing to be found from New River to Topsail Inlet.....
I HAVE and DO STILL enjoy my Topsail Trout fishing.....and yes Dolphin Pier was my HOME for quite a while...the END FOR KINGS and the beach for Trout..................
Gonna get out that last brand new Cardinal 6 this fall and put it on the beach....just for the old times........


----------



## NC KingFisher

Im curious now. Did anyone ever catch a king on a pompano?


----------



## Drumdum

NC KingFisher said:


> Im curious now. Did anyone ever catch a king on a pompano?


 Have seen them caught on one,but with me and pompano,all I've had was a slashed bait...


----------



## don brinson

I never tried a pomp. tried spots but the blues liked to take off the tails.Biggest king I ever caught came off a dead pinfish skipping in the wind.Coundn't catch any bait that day, decided a dead bait was better than no bait.tried yellowtail jacks ,no luck, va. mullet,no luck. lady fish ,caught a forty plus cobia on it.


----------



## Drumdum

don brinson said:


> I never tried a pomp. tried spots but the blues liked to take off the tails.Biggest king I ever caught came off a dead pinfish skipping in the wind.Coundn't catch any bait that day, decided a dead bait was better than no bait.tried yellowtail jacks ,no luck, va. mullet,no luck. lady fish ,caught a forty plus cobia on it.


 Back then we didn't have the serious "pain in the arse" bluefish attacks that we have nowadays.. Pinfish was my favorite bait....


----------



## Garboman

Back then we didn't have the serious "pain in the arse" bluefish attacks that we have nowadays.. 

If I ever get back to the planks I have a plan of taking a bit of real light wire 20# or so and a small 1/16 oz. flashy inline or mepps type spinner as a "trailer" for my King Bait as my bait motorboats around it will be dragging a little bluefish snack and I will be able to at least pick up a few straggler bluefish for the bait bucket......


----------



## Drumdum

Garboman said:


> Back then we didn't have the serious "pain in the arse" bluefish attacks that we have nowadays..
> 
> If I ever get back to the planks I have a plan of taking a bit of real light wire 20# or so and a small 1/16 oz. flashy inline or mepps type spinner as a "trailer" for my King Bait as my bait motorboats around it will be dragging a little bluefish snack and I will be able to at least pick up a few straggler bluefish for the bait bucket......


 Like that idea,Mike,will pass it on to Tater...


----------



## don brinson

thinking a glass minnow pattern fly may work,not as heavy, allow more natural movement by the bait fish.overall good idea


----------



## KB Spot Chaser

don brinson said:


> thinking a glass minnow pattern fly may work,not as heavy, allow more natural movement by the bait fish.overall good idea


nice, spanish mack attack to be had


----------



## Drumdum

don brinson said:


> thinking a glass minnow pattern fly may work,not as heavy, allow more natural movement by the bait fish.overall good idea


 Like that idea as well.. Matter of fact have one of those in my box...


----------



## Dragonfreight

fishloser said:


> Barnacle Bill, Scotch Bonnet and Dolphin Pier. I fished the first 2, Dolphin Pier was already gone in the early 90's.
> 
> Scotch Bonnet was one of my favorite piers. The owner was in his 70's and ready to retire when hurricane took it out. Guess he figured that was the Lord's way of telling him time to retire and not spend his retirement on rebuilding again.
> 
> Topsail/Wilmington area is probably the most susceptible area for hurricanes on the East coast. Considering piers are not big money makers, and rebuilding is about $1200+ per foot, I guess you reach an age where it's not worth it anymore.


That would have been Lewis Williams im john I ran the restaurant and lounge there we refurbished the building but the Pier was shot after hurricane fran


----------



## DaBig2na

Some Freinds and I ate dinner at Scotch Bonnett a week before Bertha hit it.. Back then if you brought in your fillets of the fish you caught they'd fry them and provide iced tea, french fries and slaw for $3 bucks a head. Seems that many are forgetting Saltys pier that is where SeaView is now. What Bertha didn't totally destroy in the summer of 1996. I remember the first time I fished there in 1977 ..
During Fran The Jolly Roger had the ed torn off and lost the bait tank. Man that was a great bait tank too..Surf city pier lost their end as well.

If there was ever a "Pier Legend" It was Angelo Depaola "Deep" I spent many days fishing with him beginning in the 80s. Glad to call him my friend.... His wife Janie was a blast... They are truly missed.


----------

